
QEMU Maintainers on the 2.4 Release - agumonkey
http://log.amitshah.net/2015/09/qemu-maintainers-on-the-2-4-release/
======
Sphax
Offtopic, but this site is blocked by uMatrix for me. I loaded it in another
private window and I can't see why it would be blocked. Weird.

~~~
mzs
The blog author got some QEMU devs to meet and talk then put together a video
of it. The post describes who's there and links to these:

[https://plus.google.com/101344524535025574253/posts/dz35k6aC...](https://plus.google.com/101344524535025574253/posts/dz35k6aCt7g)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWyCwnBbwC4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWyCwnBbwC4)

------
mkesper
Posted this today, too. What's up with HN?

